# Cutting software for Liyu SC631e



## domdom999 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone could offer a little advice??

I have bought a second hand Liyu SC631 cutter, that I have now managed to get working.

I had installed the drivers that came with the cutter and can get it to cut from CorelDRAW (version 10 - old, I know, but I know it and I like it).

This works great if I'm doing very simple stuff, however if I try to do a more complex design, it just doesn't seem to like it. I've had a read around, and it looks like this is a common issue.

Does anyone:-
a) Know of a way to make Corel cut more complex designs, or
b) Know of another 'cost-effective' way of cutting such designs?? Cost-effective is pretty important for the time being, as I don't have a lot of cash to throw at this project.

I do have access to Illustrator CS3, which I know is old (again!!), though I'm not as experienced with that package as with Corel, if that makes any difference.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## pavos (Mar 14, 2012)

i have the same plotter. he works fine.
you have to bye signcut software ( SignCut | Webshop )


----------

